# Slug gun range



## jrsfish (May 21, 2004)

Is there any place I can sight in a slug gun,finally put a scope on it would like at least a 50yd or more,I know I can go to pistol ranges,but there only 25yds,any ideas.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

jrsfish said:


> Is there any place I can sight in a slug gun,finally put a scope on it would like at least a 50yd or more,I know I can go to pistol ranges,but there only 25yds,any ideas.


"Any Place" where? What area in the state are you located? There are state lands with ranges, local clubs with ranges, private owned ranges, etc., through out the state. A location would help.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Whats wrong with going out to a woods somewhere?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Check in the hunting regulations. there are State run ranges listed in there for each wildlife district. Ranges are safe and well run. Worth the small daily or seasonal fee.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

These are Ohios state run ranges hope it helps! I chose to belong to a sportsman club. But if i wait till the last minute i ussally just go to the woods i hunt in and put a target against a hill side. Just a few ideas. Good luck and Good hunting! 




Shooting Ranges Throughout Ohio
CLASS PUBLIC AREA (click on name for map) COUNTY RANGE TYPES PHONE 
D Barkcamp State Park Belmont Archery Only 740-484-4064 
D Berlin Lake Wildlife Area Portage Archery Only 330-644-2293 
D Caesar Creek State Park Warren Archery Only 513-897-3055 
A, C, D Deer Creek Wildlife Area Fayette Rifle/Pistol, Shotgun & Archery 614-644-3925 
A, C, D Delaware Wildlife Area Delaware Rifle/Pistol, Shotgun & Archery 614-644-3925 
O Dillon Sportsman's Center Licking & Muskingum Rifle/Pistol, Shotgun & Archery 740-452-3529 
D District Two Office Hancock Archery Only 419-424-5000 
C, O Fernwood State Forest Jefferson Rifle/Pistol, & Shotgun 330-339-2205 
D Geneva State Park Ashtabula Archery Only 440-466-8400 
A, C Grand River Wildlife Area Trumbull Rifle/Pistol, & Shotgun 330-644-2293 
O Harrison State Forest Harrison Rifle/Pistol 614-262-5671 
D Hebron Fish Hatchery Licking Archery Only 740-928-8092 
D Hocking Hills State Park Hocking Archery Only 740-385-6842 
D Hueston Woods State Park Butler/Preble Archery Only 513-523-6347 
C, D Indian Creek Wildlife Area Brown Shotgun & Archery 937-372-9261 
C Killbuck Wildlife Area Wayne Shotgun Only 330-644-2293 
D Lake Hope State Park Vinton Archery Only 
D Lake Vesuvius/Wayne National Forest Lawrence Archery Only 740-534-6500 
B Monroe Lake Wildlife Area Monroe Rifle/Pistol 740-489-5021 
C Oxbow Wildlife Area Defiance Shotgun Only 419-424-5000 
D Paint Creek State Park Highland/Ross Archery Only 937-393-4284 
D Punderson State Park Geauga Archery Only 440-564-2279 
C Resthaven Wildlife Area Erie Shotgun Only 419-547-6007 
D Rocky Fork State Park Highland Archery Only 937-393-4284 
C Rush Run Wildlife Area Preble Shotgun Only 937-372-9261 
D Salt Fork State Park Guernsey Archery Only 
C Salt Fork Wildlife Area Guernsey Shotgun Only 740-489-5021 
D Shawnee State Park Scioto Archery Only 740-858-6652 
D Spencer Wildlife Area Medina Archery Only 330-644-2293 
A, C, D Spring Valley Wildlife Area* Greene Rifle/Pistol, Shotgun & Archery 937-372-9261 
D St. Mary's Fish Hatchery Auglaize Archery Only 419-394-5170 
O Strouds Run State Park Athens Rifle/Pistol, & Shotgun 740-592-2302 
B, C Tranquility Wildlife Area Adams Rifle/Pistol 937-372-9261 
D Tri-Valley Wildlife Area Muskingum Archery Only 740-454-8296 
D Veto Lake Wildlife Area Washington Archery Only 740-589-9930 
D Wingfoot Lake Portage Archery Only 330-644-2293 
B, C Wolf Creek Wildlife Area Morgan Rifle/Pistol, & Shotgun 740-962-2048 
A, C, D* Woodbury Wildlife Area* Coshocton Rifle/Pistol, Shotgun & Archery 740-327-2109 
C Wyandot Wildlife Area Wyandot Shotgun Only 419-424-5000 
O Zaleski State Forest
Vinton Pistol, Shotgun, 740-596-5781 



>> Find more places to shoot at wheretoshoot.org 

CLASS DEFINITIONS 

A = Supervised Rifle and Pistol Target Range
B = Unsupervised Rifle and Pistol Target Range 
C = Unsupervised Clay Target Shotgun Range 
D = Unsupervised Archery Target Range 
O = Other Public Ranges; not classified by the Division of Wildlife
* = Supervised Trap & Skeet Range; Unsupervised Hand Trap Range - call for details.


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Just FYI, Cesar Creek has archery, clay, 10, 15, 25, 50, and 100 yard ranges.


----------

